# Секреты, фокусы и приколы при учении...



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (26 Ноя 2014)

Секреты, фокусы и приколы при учении произведения. Кто какой фокус знает, ну например для того, чтобы легче было играть то или иное место. Как быстро выучить и т.д. Допустим самые сложные места, как я считаю это вариации... Ну например 2 страницы из восьмушек в темпе presto. Или шестнадцатые в темпе Alegretto. Как их учить, ведь порой бывает такое, что надо перепрыгнуть с ноты на ноту за долю секунды или бывают вовсе неудобные для пальцев места... А бывает со стаккато только не обойдешься!
Кто чем пользуется?


----------



## Rinat_Djan (26 Ноя 2014)

Самое главное головой правильно пользоваться)) Ну и прокладка, между инструментом и стулом, хорошая не помешает))


----------



## Ahmetnabiev Rafil (27 Ноя 2014)

Актуально!


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Ноя 2014)

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (26.11.2014, 19:48) писал:


> . Как быстро выучить


быстро по моему только кошки родят медленно и печально играешь, играешь , играешь пока на автомат не выйдешь.

Ahmetnabiev Rafil (26.11.2014, 19:48) писал:


> ведь порой бывает такое, что надо перепрыгнуть с ноты на ноту за долю секунды или бывают вовсе неудобные для пальцев места... А бывает со стаккато только не обойдешься


Может я и не прав, но не обязательно всегда придерживаться четко нот, как по написанному. Взять два-три профессиональных исполнителя одного и того же произведения (каких в ютубе можно найти), послушайте, вроде как и одно и тоже играют, но... есть куча нюансов (от ведения меха до игры некоторых моментов). Каждый играет как ему удобно, так как слышит лично он, и главное - это абсолютно не влияет на качество восприятия, а это уже индивидуальность называется и принимать ее или нет -это уже дело слушателя..


----------



## MAN (27 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (27.11.2014, 21:50) писал:


> медленно и печально играешь, играешь, играешь пока на автомат не выйдешь


В смысле, пока доведённый твоими экзерсисами до бешенства сосед не подловит тебя выходящим из квартиры и не застрелит из автомата?


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2014)

MAN (28.11.2014, 00:52) писал:


> Dmvlad (27.11.2014, 21:50) писал:
> 
> 
> > медленно и печально играешь, играешь, играешь пока на автомат не выйдешь
> ...


Александр, 
Ваша доброта безгранична


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Ноя 2014)

Каждое конкретное место нужно рассматривать индивидуально


----------

